# Nissan N16.... engine details!



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

My car is called "Nissan Sunny N16 Series" Sedan MANUAL. I guess in other countries it might be selling as different model name.

Below are the engine details, that's on the aluminium plaque near the engine.

Type: CEAN16
Chassis No: JN1CEAN16Z0007488
Model: CDEARDFN16EWA8GE-3
Color: BW9K
Engine: QG13(DE) 1295
Trans Axel: RS5F30A FB43
Plant: W

Nissan Twin CAM 16 Valve


I really regret to tell you that I am really disappointed about that car. It's some Sensor near the Air Filter always blocks and engine always stalls and also jerks a lot. Every month or less, I have to take that to a garage to clean that. What they also does is clean it, give a temporary solution. But I need a permanent solution.

Is there a solution? As far as I know, all the N16 our company purchased have the same problem. 

Can Nissan motor company do any good to their faithful customers like us, who were loyal, but now suffering?


Thanks!

Eranga
A unhappy Nissan car user


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Hmm the Sunny in the US is the Sentra. however there are no US spec cars with a QG13DE motor that I know of. Our Sentras come with either the GA16DE, SR20DE, or more reciently the QG18DE. The GA16 and SR20 have both proven themselves time and time again to be some of the best production engines built, and the QG18 is, so far, following suit very nicely.

Do you know exactly what sensor is clogging? Perhaps it couldbe moved a little to someplace whereitis less likely tobe hit with debries... But it is hard to guess without knowing which sensor it is,


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

Thank you for your reply.

It is the sensor that controls the Air to the engine, as I know. It is connected to the Air horse, just after the Air Filter. Also there're 4 wire plug connecting to that, which I don't know what those wires are.


----------



## bluestar (Apr 16, 2003)

eranga

i own a N16 also. here in the Philippines they call it N16 Nissan Exalta. I have a QG15DE engine. The QG16DE & QG13DE are also available in our country.

I think what you are referring is the "MAF Sensor". Hmmm...so far i haven't enperienced any problem with my car. I have a CAI installed and I got my car in 2001 and its almost two years with no problem. Try to check your air filter if is its dirty or needed to be change. If your using KNN filters, putting excessive oil could clogged your sensors also Or try to check your plugs or have it tune up. Im don't have exprience with this but hope it helps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

Hi,

Thank you for your reply.

I tried man methods, but still no good results. Is there anybody from Nissan Motor Company whom I can talk to regarding this? Because in Sri Lanka, the customer service is very poor, and they don't do anything, but clean temporary. This damages Nissan's reputation....

Thanks!


----------



## harendra (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Eranga............. just bought a N16-2003 model recently myself

What u are referring to is the Mass airflow sensor placed just after the air filter. i have heard that it qives quite a bit of problems on this model........ so better replace it along with the air filter and see what happens. 
Its Rs.16K at AMW but i saw one guy selling 2 brand new sensor got down from japan (4-pin ones) for Rs.4k at Suntel wOw - An insight to Sri Lanka and its community - classifieds!!!!! check it out.

once u do replace the sensor always check and maintain a clean air filter.

Cheers Mate


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2008)

hav a nissan N16..was having similar problems with my qg13 with the airflow sensor.
i removed the stock intake system and installed a cold air intake..chrome piping and a cone filter with a heat shield. 
that stopped the stuttering, the delayed reaction when u hit the accelerator.
changed the spark plugs and installed some ngk platinium plugs
and free flowed my exaust.

since then my qg13 is running sweet!! no complaints


----------



## fzc888 (Aug 17, 2008)

im from the phils. i own a n16 with qg16de m/t.i never experienced that kind of problem except ditching the due to fuel pump failure.the big problem for me is the dullness and excellent wimpiness of the engine.nissan did a good job in making the most dumb and dull engine and tranny combo ever.


----------



## lentoco (Feb 25, 2009)

*N16 2003 RACE CAR*

I have these pictures of a red Nissan Sentra N16 2003-2009 racing at the Goldenport Circuit in China. I have no idea what the URL of the pictures were and I was hoping someone could tell me where I could find these pictures online. There were two cars, the no. 2 and no. 3 car. I've looked EVERYWHERE online, but i just can't find them, I hope ANYONE can help.


----------

